# 2.3.4 vs 2.3.5



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Are any roms built on 2.3.5? I am currently running eclipse and it's still on. 2.3.4 but I know stock bionic is .5

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you sure stock Bionic is 2.3.5? I always saw 2.3.4.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Uhh, pretty sure stock Bionic, even with the 901update is still 2.3.4
At least mine is.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Uhh, pretty sure stock Bionic, even with the 901update is still 2.3.4
> At least mine is.


Thought so.

This is off topic, but I noticed your sig (aka carl z28). Do you have a Camaro?


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

The bionic is still on 2.3.4.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Thought so.
> 
> This is off topic, but I noticed your sig (aka carl z28). Do you have a Camaro?


Did. Had an 86Iroc that i gutted and turned into a drag car. Ran low 11's. Nice car. Was more of a weekend warrior deal than a fulltime enthusiast. But just couldn't afford it anymore. Sold it over 2yrs ago. 
Carlz28 has been my online moniker for years though. Only changed it for this site haha.


----------

